

IBM flips off Amazon in a new ad - osipov
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hPNTj1eANz8/UoUGE5HEw5I/AAAAAAAABMg/LfkeZVZM394/w633-h1163/IBM+Cloud_30%25_high-res+JPG.jpg

======
hect0r
It is probably true if you consider SoftLayer and the number of websites they
host. I think sites hosted by AT&T are also based on IBM Cloud.

------
hhandoko
Nice claim, hard to believe but it might be true(?) What does the (very) small
print on the bottom of the ad say?

~~~
serge2k
Trademark note it seems.

Define "top" IBM.

------
osipov
IBM's marketing is for the most part classy and subdued but this is a new low.

